
Some coronavirus social distancing may be needed into 2022, study says - deegles
https://www.cnet.com/news/some-coronavirus-social-distancing-may-be-needed-into-2022-study-says/
======
adelHBN
Politicians need to take this seriously. During the 1918-1920 Spanish flu
pandemic, San Francisco initially did really well, but then it called the end
of the pandemic too early and lifted social distancing and masks requirements.
The pandemic returned in a big way, making San Francisco one of the hardest-
hit cities in the U.S. Read more at [https://thepeel.news/stay-at-home-orders-
worked-a-century-ag...](https://thepeel.news/stay-at-home-orders-worked-a-
century-ago/health/pandemic/)

